# Happy puppy choosing



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

To all of you who are choosing JD puppies shortly, have a good time and be sure to let us know!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahh that is such a nice thing to say to all the JD'ers on here .. lets hope they all get one as cute as your George.. Is George coming home at 8 weeks?

happy puppy picking JD'ers (JD customers), make sure you post lots of pics of your new babies .... enjoy this exciting time as it all gets a bit hectic when puppy comes home, only joking it is hectic with a whole lot of fun, believe me I had 3 puppies close together, no way would I have the kids that close together, so puppies must be easier


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank-You for that xxxxx

I'd myself would rather be the "chooser" as opposed to trying to organise so many selections - we have not had this number ever before .......thankfully Julia works spreadsheets like a pro !!!

We had the girls - but 3 were new to us and 3 were offered to Fester for his first matings - so 6 of these did had a potential "?" over them - but when you have a few girls all living together they do tend to cycle together too (even a human trait x) - and given the demand we had for our pups we chose to mate all 10 !
It was not until we scanned them that ALL 10 decided that they were happy enough to ALL be pregnant !!!.........so "The Dog House" was needed .....post haste ! 

We are loving being exposed to the whole excitement of the puppy process which has only been made possible by this forum.

Stephen xx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks Stephen that's answered a question I had, about how you are going to keep track of things lol - thank God for spreadsheets! Exciting times for all


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

JoJo said:


> ahh that is such a nice thing to say to all the JD'ers on here .. lets hope they all get one as cute as your George.. Is George coming home at 8 weeks?
> 
> Picking George up at 9 weeks JOJO , as day before it is my son's 21st and we have arranged to go to the races for the day so wouldn't be fair on new pup.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> JoJo said:
> 
> 
> > ahh that is such a nice thing to say to all the JD'ers on here .. lets hope they all get one as cute as your George.. Is George coming home at 8 weeks?
> ...


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

We had a golden retriever from a pup, we had to have him put to sleep 3 years ago age 12. Very strangely it was the day after my son's 18th birthday and hopefully we are picking George up exactly 3 years later, the day after my son's 21st birthday!


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Ooh yes, so looking forward to hearing all about your visits and how on earth you manage to choose just one  

Very jealous, but hopefully we will be able to find our perfect puppy soon too as we have got a holiday booked for the first week of August so waiting for a pup with the right timing  Can't wait to be part of the Poo Club!!! Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

happy choosing puppy day to everyone whos picking puppies today x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Good luck to you all today have fun!!!!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Good luck choosing! Only one more week until i can put a furry face to a name,or the other way round! Cant wait....and then i can get posting some pics on here too


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Good luck! Assuming any of you going today are on the forum of course!

Am looking forward to puppy hugging tomorrow  2 weeks today until my selection day!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Donna, hope to see you next week - I've changed my day


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

....and Pixie, and anyone else going on the 9th! Sorry I'll miss you Sarah, we'lll have to arrange a meet next time i'm at my Dad's (Coggeshall)


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Nevermind! My Auntie used to live in Coggeshall, I know it well! xx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Am looking forward to puppy hugging tomorrow  2 weeks today until my selection day!


Sarah - Well you may not be seeing Ali on 16th but you'll be seeing us tomorrow! Had a last minute change of plan and decided to do a really mad thing and drive up tomorrow to hug a puppy or two! Haven't told the boys yet. So all being well hopefully see you tomorrow!!

Harri x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh Sarah its a shame we wont meet you Hopefully see you when pick pups up,if we choose from Molly that is! Have a fab day tomorrow im soooo envious,have cuddle with Molly and her pups for me,and all the others of course!! Bet you are well excited are your kids going too or is that a silly question! Its going to be busy busy i bet xxx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Sarah - Well you may not be seeing Ali on 16th but you'll be seeing us tomorrow! Had a last minute change of plan and decided to do a really mad thing and drive up tomorrow to hug a puppy or two! Haven't told the boys yet. So all being well hopefully see you tomorrow!!
> 
> Harri x


I feel so left out But would love to see some pics,have a fab time everybody....im doing gardening x

Harri,How excited are your boys going to be,have fun x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Sarah - Well you may not be seeing Ali on 16th but you'll be seeing us tomorrow! Had a last minute change of plan and decided to do a really mad thing and drive up tomorrow to hug a puppy or two! Haven't told the boys yet. So all being well hopefully see you tomorrow!!
> 
> Harri x


Oh how awesome is that!! Woohoo!! I only told the kids as I was putting them to bed, they are so excited! (I think my hubby is too actually, but he would never admit it haha). Here's hoping the journey goes well for us both! It is a bit mad really as it's a 2.5 hour journey and we're going again on the 16th, but we have no other plans and I really can't wait to meet all the pups any longer! So can't wait to meet you and your family too!

We will try to take some pictures Becky, shame you can't be there too! I need to check with my sister if we can collect pup on the 8th, but I am still planning for that day, so you never know... although we do have the Norfolk meet up to look forward to in Oct half term!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

pixie said:


> I feel so left out But would love to see some pics,have a fab time everybody....im doing gardening x
> 
> Harri,How excited are your boys going to be,have fun x


We should be gardening! That's exactly what I had planned! Plus painting a fence and visiting relatives. Then the relatives cancelled on us and I thought the gardening and painting would have to wait. Sarah - we're going again on Saturday and it's a 2.5hr drive for us too so madness is definitely our middle name! But we have our new car now so I'm sure my hubbie agreed because he knew it meant driving my new car all that way!

Will tell the boys at breakfast. I've already got them out rubbish clothes and shoes to wear incase the puppies chew holes in them. Yeah - can't wait!

Harri x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Please take lots of piccies and get them on here as soon as you get home! hoto:


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm so excited! And I just can't hide it! Hmm hadn't thought of old clothes, although not sure the kids have any as I recently sorted their wardrobes out... hmm... No idea what shoes I am going to wear! Might bring my Crocs as I hate them haha!

See you soon! xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

It was so nice to see the pups in real life.
Boy was it hot today though most of the pups just wanted to sleep in the shade (me too!)

Thought going today would make it easier for next week but im even more confused!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope you've had a great day... all that cuddling. Donna after all this time your like a kid in a sweet shop think you might have to dip lol x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Donna, do you not have photos??????? i have been patiently (NOT!) waiting ....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Come on JD'ers (JD customers) .. 

Who has picked their puppy? 
Which one did you choose? 

Please pretty post those pics.... we are dying to see your puppy choice.
xxxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh dear im rubbish didnt really take many as everytime i did my daughter said I want this one !! then she picked up another No I want this one!! (OMG had to send her to the car so we could look in peace! ha ha)

It was soooo hot and there were alot of people there so think we all felt hot and tired so my picture taking was rubbish!!

Def know that the Shaples family toke loads so im sure they will post them.

Actually im not sure coz we were late but the first puppy Mia wanted looked like it was from your prefered litter and ive a picture of that so will try and up load.


To tell you the truth not just one pup stood out for us so i now have major headache think about them all yikes!!!! got to decide by saturday.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Donna .. I bet it was really hard ... I struggle picking one puppy from one litter of 7 ..let alone 10 litters to choose from ha ha ha .. just pick the mum you want a puppy from and go for it .... they will all turn out to be amazing cockapoos 

Cant believe you didn't get a snap... too much to take in I bet .. we forgive you, just post lots of pics when you get your Buddy home xxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Have got some pics but i dont seem able to load attachments???


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I give up brain has turned to mush!!! 
No wonder i couldnt pick a pup after being out at Take That in London saturday and having far to much to drink then coming home on train after hardley any sleep!

Hopefully i will be back to normal tomorrow!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am not very techy... but I use photo bucket to add my pics on here... there is an excellent thread by kendal .... it is quite easy, even for a doughnut like me :S

Have you got a puppy shortlist ... or are you totally unsure which one to go for? I would give myself a headache with so many to choose from, I know I would want two at least.. i am puppy crazy though.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm finally home! Bit of a long day, but lots of fun! I took some pics but not looked through them yet. Will upload them later on xx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Glad to hear you had a fun day,must have been really nice to meet everybody and the puppies of course! Has today confused you or are you still set on a black boy? Cant wait to see some piccies xxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

pixie said:


> Glad to hear you had a fun day,must have been really nice to meet everybody and the puppies of course! Has today confused you or are you still set on a black boy? Cant wait to see some piccies xxx


We are even more firmly set on him (Molly's black tuxedo boy), he is the most adorable little thing! So tiny and sleepy, but so cuddly and nice tempered. Although we had a lovely cuddle with Pippa's black boy, and lots of cuddles, play and fun with Pearl's black boy too!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

come home .. stop teasing us ... get those pics up  was it a black boy ?? 

Good choice if you did, my black boy Oakley is wonderful ....

If I ever get the chance to visit Stephen and Julia .. I will have to get a hotel for the night, I won't ever want to leave, actually I would tell them to have a night off and go out somewhere special .. I would doggy & puppy sit... I would set up camp in the dog house, and love every second of it.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

My pictures are a bit rubbish, Harri was taking loads though! I didn't want to leave either, but DS1 was hot and bothered and in a foul mood, Hubby was tired and DS2 was needing a proper feeding and a change etc. DD and I would have stayed all afternoon otherwise!

13 days until we visit again 

Oh and yes, a little black tuxedo boy! I'm not at all into chocolate or choc roan bizzarely!


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

We still travelling home, 30mins to drop off Lor's mum then another hour to pick up our dog that my brother looking after, then one more hour home! Left at 8.30 this morning. It was well worth it to see all the lovely pups. 

Have a couple of pics will post when back. 

Thanks very much to Julia and Stephen for inviting us all.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Glad you've had a good time. That's good that you've made your mind up Sarah. Poor Donna, hope you manage to come to a decision by Saturday. How about you Gemma? I think I'm sort of down to 2, but who knows? I haven't seen them yet!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sarette said:


> My pictures are a bit rubbish, Harri was taking loads though! I didn't want to leave either, but DS1 was hot and bothered and in a foul mood, Hubby was tired and DS2 was needing a proper feeding and a change etc. DD and I would have stayed all afternoon otherwise!
> 
> 13 days until we visit again
> 
> Oh and yes, a little black tuxedo boy! I'm not at all into chocolate or choc roan bizzarely!


Good choice ... can't wait to see pics of him, maybe Julia or Stephen will take a pic and send one to you, they will be able to capture a fab one....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

gemma27 said:


> We still travelling home, 30mins to drop off Lor's mum then another hour to pick up our dog that my brother looking after, then one more hour home! Left at 8.30 this morning. It was well worth it to see all the lovely pups.
> 
> Have a couple of pics will post when back.
> 
> Thanks very much to Julia and Stephen for inviting us all.


wow long day ... what did you pick?


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Guys
This our first post had a great day at JDs on Saturday here are a couple of snaps we have lots more so if you wanna see just let us know.....there just so gorgeous dont you think?
Jeannette & Mick


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Jeannette and Mick 

I am so pleased you had a fun Saturday at JD's... which puppy has stolen your heart?

more pics .... oh silly question .. yes please upload them all .. we love puppies on here.

Tell us all about your chosen pup ... welocme to the forum, it is really good fun and ever so helpful for new owners xxxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

DO WE WANT TO SEE MORE???? Please, please please :jumping:


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

How about these little boys dont they just melt your heart....we have made a choice but have to wait untill next Saturday.....


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

ooh, more please :laugh:


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Sarette said:


> My pictures are a bit rubbish, Harri was taking loads though!
> 
> Oh and yes, a little black tuxedo boy! I'm not at all into chocolate or choc roan bizzarely!


How hard was it to leave?? Had to drag myself away, literally. For some reason it only took us 1.5hrs to get home??!! Maybe my new car is actually Kit in disguise and flew us home!

I took far too many photos!!! So will get my hubbie onto photobucket after T Gear and upload some. My Josh has fallen head over heals in love with one of the choc roan girls - the photos will show you which one! But they were all scrummy & I'm glad the decision wasn't mine as I rather liked the blonde one in the photos! Anyhow it's D Day (decision day) on Sat so we'll leave it to fate!

So glad you still love your black tuxedo boy Sarah . He was soooo cute x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

come on then tell us .. which one Choc Roan? Blonde parti? please tell


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Top Gear? Can't he tape it? :laugh: I have been on tenterhooks all day, off for a cuppa, will be back to see those pups soon


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> How hard was it to leave?? Had to drag myself away, literally. For some reason it only took us 1.5hrs to get home??!! Maybe my new car is actually Kit in disguise and flew us home!
> 
> I took far too many photos!!! So will get my hubbie onto photobucket after T Gear and upload some. My Josh has fallen head over heals in love with one of the choc roan girls - the photos will show you which one! But they were all scrummy & I'm glad the decision wasn't mine as I rather liked the blonde one in the photos! Anyhow it's D Day (decision day) on Sat so we'll leave it to fate!
> 
> So glad you still love your black tuxedo boy Sarah . He was soooo cute x


showing your age KIT in disguise ha ha ha Knight Rider .. don't worry I am with ya! Top Gear.. watchers, great show was your new car on Top Gear tonight?

So you know you want either a choc roan girl or blonde girl, but you need to pick next saturday or can you just tell JD's now which one you want?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ali .. my Eevee was almost a Lottie .. great name btw


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

michaelwatson54 said:


> we have lots more so if you wanna see just let us know.....


At last some pictures..... the choccy roan is just gorgeous. If you have more pictures please post


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

sharplesfamily said:


> So will get my hubbie onto photobucket after T Gear and upload some.


OK we are all waiting........... no pressure..........


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Still waiting ...

While I am waiting .. Mandy why is your button blue and mine is bright green .. to say I am online ???


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am full of time wasting questions? but hey I was just wondering ... maybe it is because you are a veteran? ok guessing here .. 

come on puppy pics


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Still waiting ...
> 
> While I am waiting .. Mandy why is your button blue and mine is bright green .. to say I am online ???


Ohhhh - don't know, which button are you looking at (while whiling away the time waiting for the Sharples pictures!!!)?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JoJo said:


> I am full of time wasting questions? but hey I was just wondering ... maybe it is because you are a veteran? ok guessing here ..
> 
> come on puppy pics


Not so much of the veteran please.........


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ha ha ha the little coloured circle next to your name Embee name is blue .. well it normally shows green when users are online .... you are just experienced, no way a vetaran Mandy  you know me, I would never be so rude ....


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JoJo said:


> ha ha ha the little coloured circle next to your name Embee name is blue .. well it normally shows green when users are online .... you are just experienced, no way a vetaran Mandy  you know me, I would never be so rude ....


OK just for you I've changed it.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

That has bugged me now .. I noticed early that Kendals was also blue rather than green, but she was posting fab pics of her girls so defo online, oh I will let it go and let someone more technical figure it out ha ha ha ...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

hey how did you do that .. I am impressed .. not just a pretty face hey Mandy .. you are a technical genius too


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

well we need to choose 2!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

2 oh no ..you being greedy now  

hey I cant talk I have 3 ha ha ha 

what are you going for? is great fun puppy chosing


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I took a few - but with nearly 60 people there in total over the 5 hours - I was a tad busy xxx

Most had been before (to suss us out for an initial fact finding tour) - some more than once before ! - a couple of families were on our list (through having met one of the pups we had prepared earlier) but had not been before and a couple had gone on the list purely because they had read about us on THIS site !!!

One family were totally new to us and had only come to visit for the initial fact-finding tour following a phone call on Friday - appeared to what must have looked like "Rent-a-Crowd" - stayed the longest; went on the waiting list and in the end could not tempt their daughter away from what must have been "Pupsville" ! She went through about a dozen pups exclaiming "I want this one" to each of them !!!......they have actually joined our Autumn List.

I even broke out the Jaffa Cakes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

...and personal respect due to "Mr" Harri for commenting on my hours of effort with the sound track to our videos - one track in particular !.............even the Mother-in-Law had passed comment on that one !!!!!!!

It was great to put faces to names - and again we thank everyone for accepting the full rub-down with surgical spirit before entry.......and those that requested frisking before being allow to leave !!!!!!!

Thanks All xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Stephen xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Jukee Doodles said:


> and again we thank everyone for accepting the full rub-down with surgical spirit before entry.......and those that requested frisking before being allow to leave !!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks All xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Stephen xx


Oh wow what a day out. Five hours of puppy hugging, a rub down with surgical spirits and a frisk. JoJo - what kept you from joining in!!!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> I took far too many photos!!! So will get my hubbie onto photobucket after T Gear and upload some. My Josh has fallen head over heels in love with one of the choc roan girls - the photos will show you which one!


Top Gear over, ice cream eaten and photos now uploaded so enjoy! http://photobucket.com/hugapup  

Dave (Or "Mr" Harri now)


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

well we have chosen the cream little boy from Lilly so far..


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Top Gear over, ice cream eaten and photos now uploaded so enjoy! http://photobucket.com/hugapup
> 
> Dave (Or "Mr" Harri now)


OMG, cute, cute, cute :hug: How on earth do you choose from all those gorgeous little bundles of fluff!? Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...................................


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Sealed with a kiss


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Stephen,in the last set of pics,the 2 choc pups with light colour shining through,are they the ones you thought were silver beige?


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

You're pics are fabulous! Can I copy the ones of my guys? Ellie's going to love the ones of her and all the puppies 

Is Photobucket being extremely slow for anyone else? I'm only up to photo no 36, each one takes an age to load


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Mr. Harri, they're brilliant pictures, love the one of your son(?) and the licky puppy


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Dave (Mr "Harri") that was to let ILMC know who I was talking about !!!! X................PS: "Dave" is the name Buzz had initially xxxx x

As for the day - it was fab Thanks All xxxx - well Julia is flat-out on the settee ! - I've been skinny-dipping in the paddling pool and Ella is missing Whizzy who got collected this afternoon x

Although a "Hug-a-Puppy" day - we did note a rather a lot of 1st;2nd and 3rd choice selections taking place !!!........knew I should have added music and got everyone to pass a pup on whenever the music stopped !

Even had a couple of people throw us - by changing their "ideal choice" pup from blonde to chocolate to roan to black to boy to girl to ...a cat !.....then to Ziggy and back to blonde again ! (without music !!!!) x

I would love to say a big Thanks (and I Love You xx) to Julia for arranging today - I would like to thank my step-kids for doing all that was asked of them - BUT most of all............I love our dogs .........they were all there too - even the Mums whose pups were being cuddled xxxxxxxxxxxxxx........none of them blinked an eyelid x

Stephen xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sarah, I viewed as slideshow, wasn't slow


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Sarette said:


> You're pics are fabulous! Can I copy the ones of my guys? Ellie's going to love the ones of her and all the puppies
> 
> Is Photobucket being extremely slow for anyone else? I'm only up to photo no 36, each one takes an age to load


Yes of course! I can email any photo to anyone, just ask. 

I nearly threw the pc out the window - it's running really really slow!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Julia was asking our preferences, it would have been rude not to choose!! Although I have always been keen on that pup, so it wasn't a big shock 

We had a fabulous time! Thanks to Julia for taking the time out from speaking to the other customers to show us round the establishment, and introduce us to Ziggy, Fester, Buzz and Yum-Yum and all the Mummy dogs! it was so good to meet you all at last!

Was lovely to meet Harri and family, Donna and family and the other lady who as yet hasn't posted yet! (go on post a hello, you know you want to!) and everybody else.

We're already looking forward to visiting again


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow - what a fabulous set of photos. I've loved looking at all of them, but the choice you have is mindboggling 

Hope the perfect puppy has been found and can't wait to follow their progress in the future. Mr Harri's boys are so cute too - what an amazing time you've all had today. Best wishes, Karen.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg i just love them all.i would be in heaven there with all the gorgeous puppies!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

6 more sleeps and I'll have chosen my pup :jumping:


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

THANKYOU!!! What fantastic photos....feel as if i was there myself (wish i had of been) How cute are those pics of all the kids with the puppies,bet you all had a lovely day, even though i expect it was exhausting!!!!(Julia & Stephen must be zonked out by now!) Cant wait for saturday now,although i can see myself having a bit of an undecisive moment or two with all those pretty puppies to choose from.....5 more days to wait for a hug or two:hug:


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Even had a couple of people throw us - by changing their "ideal choice" pup from blonde to chocolate to roan to black to boy to girl to ...a cat !.....then to Ziggy and back to blonde again ! (without music !!!



That made me laugh! Its going to happen Saturday again im sure


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

It will on Saturday !!!!!!!!!! ..........You're choice selection has now been limited to any cat that is orange...or ME !!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Well today was such fun.......BUT COMPLETELY MAD!!!!!! I've just woken up from a 3 hrs crash on the sofa wondering what day it is. It wasn't a dream was it? We really were swarmed by puppy lovers all day. Thanks to everyone for taking such care of our babies .......... and of each other. Loving the pictures.

Julia xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hope this works???


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Help needed ,ive upload pics on photobucket but cant seem to paste on here?? what am i doing wrong can someone send me a step by step guide that is idiot proof tee hee


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Well today was such fun.......BUT COMPLETELY MAD!!!!!! I've just woken up from a 3 hrs crash on the sofa wondering what day it is. It wasn't a dream was it? We really were swarmed by puppy lovers all day. Thanks to everyone for taking such care of our babies .......... and of each other. Loving the pictures.
> 
> Julia xx


Oh Julia I don't know how you both do it! Out partying until 3am then entertaining us lot all day, plus you remembered Jaffa cakes and squash!! You are really both fabulous. The Sharples family had an amazing day and my two boys woke up this morning and thanked me for taking them to see you . Can't wait to repeat it all again on Saturday morning. 

Harri, Mr Harri and the boys x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Oh Julia I don't know how you both do it! Out partying until 3am then entertaining us lot all day, plus you remembered Jaffa cakes and squash!! You are really both fabulous. The Sharples family had an amazing day and my two boys woke up this morning and thanked me for taking them to see you . Can't wait to repeat it all again on Saturday morning.
> 
> Harri, Mr Harri and the boys x


Harri, Mr Harri xxx - Both your boys are a credit to you - they have such an affinity with dogs - any dog / pup we have seen them with is a joy to watch xx

Stephen x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hope this finally works,hurrah ive gone about in a round about way but ive managed to do it!! yay


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

embee said:


> Oh wow what a day out. Five hours of puppy hugging, a rub down with surgical spirits and a frisk. JoJo - what kept you from joining in!!!


Dont encourage me .. you know I like a rub down  and fab puppies


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I really can't take this thread any longer.. I want puppies to kiss me too...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Hope this finally works,hurrah ive gone about in a round about way but ive managed to do it!! yay


Hi Donna which one is going to be Buddy .... think your daughter may want three    

Note to self.. never take my kids puppy picking


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

JD's well done .. 5 hours ... enjoy a Jaffa Cake on me


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Hi Donna which one is going to be Buddy .... think your daughter may want three
> 
> Note to self.. never take my kids puppy picking



Im non the wiser???
Yes kids will not be coming next week she wanted everyone that came out !!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Reading this thread is giving me a serious case of puppy envy! I so can't wait to see what you all pick. I have to say I'm a little confused about who wants what now but I'm sure you'll all tell us once the selection is made  . I'm definitely getting another but I'm resolved to wait until early next year now when Obi is a little older. Happy puppy chossing to you all.

Clare & Obi
x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Im non the wiser???
> Yes kids will not be coming next week she wanted everyone that came out !!


Good plan.. leave the kids, pick your puppy and have a nice meal with hubby on your way back  oh via the pet shop of course


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

[QUOTE I have to say I'm a little confused about who wants what now but I'm sure you'll all tell us once the selection is made  .Clare & Obi
x[/QUOTE]

I don't think you're the only one Clare. I'm choosing on Saturday, but then going on hols. Fortunately I'll have access to computer so I'll be able to keep up with everyone on here  Not sure who's already chosen .... :smile:


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Hi better late than never. Some pics, hopefully this works.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Great pics Gemma, thanks  Have you chosen your pup?


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I didn't know you were there Gemma, so sorry I didn't say hello! Fabulous pics, I dreamt of puppies all night, it was such fun! So looking forward to going again


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

it must be so so hard to pick just one pup from all those, every picture im thinking i would pick that one, beautiful each and every one of them x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I know Paula, I think we're all tying ourselves up in knots about choosing, but they are so gorgeous, have been so well cared for and come from beautiful mummies and dads. I do have a couple of favourites, and I'm choosing on Saturday :jumping: but I know that whichever one I bring home will be absolutely perfect. I'M SO EXCITED I CAN HARDLY CONTAIN MYSELF!


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

your right, great mums, Dads, and great breeders, you can't go wrong, Flossy is only 12 weeks old and im already thinking i would love more, ive had dogs before but never had such a great loving perfect breed as a cockapoo, and so many colours to choose from and all of them so beautiful x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Have loved seeing all the pics, what fab pups. I would find it so hard to choose as they all look wonderful, well done Stephen and Julia


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Great pics Gemma, thanks  Have you chosen your pup?


We met one that we were very taken with but we are waiting until the puppy choosing day. There were so many people and puppies it was perfect for cuddling but too early for us to finally choose. 

Have you made your choice?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

gemma27 said:


> Have you made your choice?


No, we're particularly interested in a couple, but we'll see on Saturday


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow, they are all so gorgeous! I don't know how you're all going to choose  

It's been alot of fun looking though this post at everyone getting so excited  

Almost wish I was picking one too!


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Sarette said:


> I didn't know you were there Gemma, so sorry I didn't say hello! Fabulous pics, I dreamt of puppies all night, it was such fun! So looking forward to going again


There were so many of us, it was difficult to know who was who. It was a lovely day, I'm sure we will all get to meet again one day choosing or collecting or even the next poo fest!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Harri - my daughter and I can't agree on who the wee blonde parti is - can you enlighten us? Thanks


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Ali-s.j. I've just been out sitting in some kennels playing with such beautiful puppies - I came in and have just had a £50 bet with Julia that YOU won't be able to walk away from one puppy in particular.....that we have nicknamed "Cameron" (as in Diaz.........she's such a star xxx).

Stephen xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I wonder if it's the same puppy I am watching on video now


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Hi Harri - my daughter and I can't agree on who the wee blonde parti is - can you enlighten us? Thanks


Which one - the one in the kennel sitting on its own? That's the one I'm in love with. Sooooo cute. Not sure who it's mummy is though. It was in the end kennel next to Lucy (Lily??). If it's one of the others JD will have to enlighten you as the puppies kept coming and going and I lost touch of which was from where!!!

I'm DYING to know which puppy JD have made a bet on for you


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

...........If I told You.......I would haf to kiiiilllllll You xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

No Harri, the one on the big red cushion on it's own. Looks like one of Honey's - did they mix all the pups up or were they with their littermates? It sounds like they were passed round like canapes!

I think I know which pup Stephen means - but I won't say in case I don't make it out alive on Saturday!  I am almost insane with excitement now, it's like being pregnant and giving birth without the bad bits


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm so excited for you, I can't wait to hear all about it and which puppy you have chosen!! And also Harri, Donna and Becky etc... 4 sleeps to go!!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Have I missed another video!!! x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Sarah, I'm going en route to the Lake District (not actually "en route" at all, more of a big detour) so I won't be able to upload any piccies of our favoured pup, but will definitely let you all know! I will have to find excuses to go to use computers, or pinch hubby's iphone! I'm hoping that the 4 sleeps to go will be actual sleeps, last night I was like Winnie the Pooh dreaming of Huffalumps and Weasels, except I was awake and had puppies going round in my head


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Curt - I'm referring to Mr. Harri's photos


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> Have I missed another video!!! x


No, I think she was watching the last one! I wonder if there will be a new video tomorrow ....?! Am I being greedy?


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

I would love to know who is choosing that little cheeky chappy or chappess who stands in the doorway not letting his boithers and sisters in! I love that one to bits


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> Have I missed another video!!! x


Ooohhh !!! I thought that with all the visits and photos - we would'nt need to do another video ????????????????

Stephen xx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> Have I missed another video!!! x


Not that I know of so don't worry!

Ali - yes they were all mixed up and were passed around like canapes (although most of them wanted to just sleep all day, bless them) so I certainly had no idea which one was which! But yes, I seem to remember someone saying Honey's pups were out so you're probably right!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

We had Lilly's and Lucy's out together - then planned to have Brambles' and Mia's and then move to Pearl's and Honey's - all planned nicely...........HOWEVER having been descended upon by roughly 60 people - THEY took over !!!!! - So Yes we had a few of each out (I remember asking that people made sure they returned the right pups to the right place - and they ALL did xxxxxx

BUT Harri et al ! There didn't look like too much PASSING about going on !!!!

It was fun and chilled - and we were on our toes all day - we loved it xxx

Stephen xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Harri, I'm definitely looking at Honey's litter


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

You didn't happen to take any video today whilst playing in the Dog House then?
:yo: 
(haven't used that one yet!)


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

fallon said:


> Please please be "carefull jd having 60 people see your pups. with parvovirus even when you spray feet etc it's not 100% been another outbreak last week. Pups looking great love the choc xx


I understand your concern - but we did not take the "Hug-A-Puppy" event lightly - I booked in with my Vet and had a long and informative chat with him.

Parvovirus exists everywhere - we all come into contact with it and all our animals also will encounter it on a daily basis - it's the count that is the danger.

We - as a precaution did ask that people not visit another breeder prior to coming to us - and we did have handwash and a stringent chemical shoe sole bath - everyone happily obliged.

Our vet also stressed that the environment; facilities and husbandry played a major contribution to the levels of parvovirus particles present - and given that The Dog House was brand new and that we have extensive hygiene controls here as part of our normal daily duties - he said that we are well above any concern he would worry about. Even if someone (innocently OR deliberately) introduced a higher level here - it would still need to be able to survive and thrive itself amongst the precautions we have in place.

Basically if an establishment is below par - it has a strong chance of taking hold.

Our Vet strongly felt that breeders who take steps to use vaccines to counter the possibility of an outbreak end up being more at risk as in his experience they relax their own hygiene regime (if they had one !) relying on the drugs doing the job for them !

Added to that - all our pups are on Mum's milk from birth (all our bitches are in tip-top condition and are given boosters every year without fail) and we don't feed Puppy Porridge at ANY stage - it's Mum's milk all the way to weaning.

Additionally - we hibi-scrub bathe all our pregnant bitches about a week before birth and isolate them in their own whelping unit (in the Dog House) away from the other girl's paddock - and the new Mum's also have their own paddock to play in too.

I also poo-pick the mum's paddock twice a day as part of my routine.

For the license - we had to build a separate Dog Kitchen - that too is all new and modern and set out to cater for our dog's - and everything is sterilised normally before and after use ! (that's just Me and how I like things x).

The increase in reported cases is linked to the fact that with people tightening their financial belts - their dog's boosters are often lapsed.

Stephen xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Thanks Sarah, I'm going en route to the Lake District (not actually "en route" at all, more of a big detour) so I won't be able to upload any piccies of our favoured pup, but will definitely let you all know! I will have to find excuses to go to use computers, or pinch hubby's iphone! I'm hoping that the 4 sleeps to go will be actual sleeps, last night I was like Winnie the Pooh dreaming of Huffalumps and Weasels, except I was awake and had puppies going round in my head


Wait till you meet them all, I have dreamt about them all the last 2 nights! Gorgeous little creatures they are xx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Wait till you meet them all, I have dreamt about them all the last 2 nights! Gorgeous little creatures they are xx


I keep dreaming puppies too!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Ooohhh !!! I thought that with all the visits and photos - we would'nt need to do another video ????????????????
> 
> Stephen xx


Maybe just a teeny weeny one?! :twothumbs:


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Wait till you meet them all, I have dreamt about them all the last 2 nights! Gorgeous little creatures they are xx


loving the pic Sarah! How cute is he,bet you cant wait now,i feel like im nesting ready for my baby,Buy this,clean that,paint this,paint that,i suppose im just clocking on to the fact that i will actually get no time in the next couple of months to do anything on my 'To Do' list! So cramming it all into the next couple of weeks x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

pixie said:


> loving the pic Sarah! How cute is he,bet you cant wait now,i feel like im nesting ready for my baby,Buy this,clean that,paint this,paint that,i suppose im just clocking on to the fact that i will actually get no time in the next couple of months to do anything on my 'To Do' list! So cramming it all into the next couple of weeks x


Our crate is set up in the front room, 2 x vet beds are currently on top of it, hook on bowl is here, puppy kong and other kong thing is here (although they sent me a pink one dammit!!), water bowl for elsewhere in the house is here (was meant to be a food bowl but I got carried away and bought one that is way too big haha), Dog Bag (crate for travelling) is here and I have various books that I have been reading... will be purchasing more things soon as I am now SOOOOO excited!!

Ooh and we originally said Max wouldn't be allowed upstairs... I feel that may change, hubby is smitten with him and has said he can sleep on the bed with him  !!!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Maybe just a teeny weeny one?! :twothumbs:


HOW could I do a teeny weeny one ??? !! - 10 litters ! 

............though I am running out of music soundtrack ideas - they have to be dog / puppy or doggy related if anyone has any ideas !!!

PS: Only Mr Harri commented on the last soundtrack - and it was about my fav track too - respek !!!!!!!

Stephen xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> HOW could I do a teeny weeny one ??? !! - 10 litters !
> 
> ............though I am running out of music soundtrack ideas - they have to be dog / puppy or doggy related if anyone has any ideas !!!
> 
> ...


10 litters, true... I have a confession, I usually view the videos with mute on...! So soundtrack doesn't worry me


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Our crate is set up in the front room, 2 x vet beds are currently on top of it, hook on bowl is here, puppy kong and other kong thing is here (although they sent me a pink one dammit!!), water bowl for elsewhere in the house is here (was meant to be a food bowl but I got carried away and bought one that is way too big haha), Dog Bag (crate for travelling) is here and I have various books that I have been reading... will be purchasing more things soon as I am now SOOOOO excited!!
> 
> Ooh and we originally said Max wouldn't be allowed upstairs... I feel that may change, hubby is smitten with him and has said he can sleep on the bed with him  !!!


WOW! I need to get shopping! Only got a couple of books, a few toys and a Dog Bag so far! Well we've just been paid so when a girl's gotta shop a girl's gotta shop!!!

PS your hubbie is smitten - yeah! Knew it would happen sooner or later!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> WOW! I need to get shopping! Only got a couple of books, a few toys and a Dog Bag so far! Well we've just been paid so when a girl's gotta shop a girl's gotta shop!!!
> 
> PS your hubbie is smitten - yeah! Knew it would happen sooner or later!


I know!! We were just discussing collection date (we do talk about other things btw!) and I explained about times, and stuff, anyway, he chose the soonest one straight off, even though it will be a longer day for us.. Also, he claims to need a new camera lens which will take great portrait shots of the dog... (he didn't mention the kids lmao).. decided on a red collar I think, so will have a look next time I am at the pet shop.. We've been busy trying to get the garden ready too, so it's safe for pup and we're nearly done..

He adored Buzz and Yum-Yum (but who doesn't!), I wonder if I can get Max's coat as nice as theirs?! I'm worried about groomers scalping him...


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Sarette said:


> 10 litters, true... I have a confession, I usually view the videos with mute on...! So soundtrack doesn't worry me


MUTE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The videos are both real-time - the soundtrack took me days to work on for each !!!

Try with sound and offer more suggestions for the next one - please xx

Stephen xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> MUTE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The videos are both real-time - the soundtrack took me days to work on for each !!!
> 
> Try with sound and offer more suggestions for the next one - please xx
> 
> Stephen xx


I consider myself well and truly told off! Yes Sir!

I usually watch when hubby is working next to me and kids are asleep you see. I like the peace and quiet that time of day brings...

I will watch it tomorrow (any excuse) and take notes on music! xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

PS: Sarah - You could always do what a couple of others are doing - they are downloading Julia's 4 part video on a full groom of Buzz and taking it to their groomer to get a quote and to show what they are after.

Stephen xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Sarette said:


> I consider myself well and truly told off! Yes Sir!
> 
> I usually watch when hubby is working next to me and kids are asleep you see. I like the peace and quiet that time of day brings...
> 
> I will watch it tomorrow (any excuse) and take notes on music! xx


Not telling off - sorry xxxxx
Try it - it was supposed to be light-hearted and get a giggle too xx

Stephen xx


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Ha ha, I can so understand all the activity. We've got the builders in this week in the back garden putting up six feet high fences with trellis on the top and seven foot gates down both sides of the house ... in other words there will be no means of escape for future doggy  Also going to decorate the rooms we haven't got round to yet as we know they will never get done once we've got a puppy.

Bear in mind that we haven't even found a puppy yet, and are waiting to hear if puppies we are hoping for from local breeder will arrive safe and well later this month - so, if all goes according to plan the absolute earliest we would be bringing puppy home is mid September  Nothing like being prepared though!!!! Best wishes, Karen.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> PS: Sarah - You could always do what a couple of others are doing - they are downloading Julia's 4 part video on a full groom of Buzz and taking it to their groomer to get a quote and to show what they are after.
> 
> Stephen xx


Ooh yes, I will bare that in mind, good idea!

And don't worry, I know how you meant that message to come across. I have heard some of the music and thought it was very good. I like to hear the noise that the pups make too, so it was nice that it was kept in. You did a great job! xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> PS: Sarah - You could always do what a couple of others are doing - they are downloading Julia's 4 part video on a full groom of Buzz and taking it to their groomer to get a quote and to show what they are after.
> 
> Stephen xx


No way .. do it yourself it so much more satisfying. 

Whenever I take the kids to get their haircut I am never 100 % happy with the outcome, and it’s the same with your Cockapoo, just take your time and give it a go yourself, it is really nice to get a good bond with your dog and it is better than anyone else can do it, because it’s your personal choice of cut.

Give it a go


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

dogtastic said:


> Ha ha, I can so understand all the activity. We've got the builders in this week in the back garden putting up six feet high fences with trellis on the top and seven foot gates down both sides of the house ... in other words there will be no means of escape for future doggy  Also going to decorate the rooms we haven't got round to yet as we know they will never get done once we've got a puppy.
> 
> Bear in mind that we haven't even found a puppy yet, and are waiting to hear if puppies we are hoping for from local breeder will arrive safe and well later this month - so, if all goes according to plan the absolute earliest we would be bringing puppy home is mid September  Nothing like being prepared though!!!! Best wishes, Karen.


We have redecorated downstairs also, ripped up all the carpets and replaced with laminate and tiles! I much prefer it  We have a new more hard wearing, darker carpet on the stairs and landing too. Planning to decorate upstairs also, but that isn't a priority at the moment. That's the trouble with buying a new build, we've lived here 6 years now, so all the rooms need sprucing up at once! 

Good luck in your search! xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

JoJo said:


> No way .. do it yourself it so much more satisfying.
> 
> Whenever I take the kids to get their haircut I am never 100 % happy with the outcome, and it’s the same with your Cockapoo, just take your time and give it a go yourself, it is really nice to get a good bond with your dog and it is better than anyone else can do it, because it’s your personal choice of cut.
> 
> Give it a go


I will certainly be giving it a go! Am hoping I will find a talent I never knew I had, haha...


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

*Songs*



Jukee Doodles said:


> Try with sound and offer more suggestions for the next one - please xx
> 
> Stephen xx


First the obvious Elvis track from Harri - do I need to say which one?
Now from Mr Harri :
the advert I mentioned on Sunday (think I have it in mp3 if you can't get it)
The Littlest Hobo music
Adam and the Ants - guess... ;-)
Puppy Love - can't remember which Osmond
Dogtanian and the 3 Muskehounds music
Baha Men's only hit
Of course, Snoop

I'll keep thinking before Saturday


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

PS: Only Mr Harri commented on the last soundtrack - and it was about my fav track too - respek !!!!!!!

Stephen xx[/QUOTE]

If its the track i think it is then i nearly chocked on my jaffas watching it with my 12 and 9 yr old sons...lol

I mean Choked..lol


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> First the obvious Elvis track from Harri - do I need to say which one?
> Now from Mr Harri :
> the advert I mentioned on Sunday (think I have it in mp3 if you can't get it)
> The Littlest Hobo music
> ...


Ah I loved Dogtanian!! Awesome series! Has Lassie music been used?


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Sarah

We moved here eighteen months ago and, like you, it is a new build house. Flipping magnolia walls - aaarrrgh ... they have to go  Luckily the whole of the downstairs is travertine tiles, apart from the sitting rooms which have wooden floors. It's an open plan house so will be interesting trying to stop puppy leaving us 'presents' in various parts of the house as we can't shut off anywhere apart from the sitting room  Good thing is that we can sit on the sofa in the sitting room at the back of the house and throw the ball the whole length of the house to the front door without moving! Sure there will be much skidding about on all our hard floors though  Best wishes, Karen.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> First the obvious Elvis track from Harri - do I need to say which one?
> Now from Mr Harri :
> the advert I mentioned on Sunday (think I have it in mp3 if you can't get it)
> The Littlest Hobo music
> ...


Yep would love the advert one if you it - can only find it on YouTube !
Got the Littlest Hobo - but it is not about a dog.
Adam and Ants - got that but it did not fit in the ones I've done (but on my list).
Puppy Love was the first one I went for but Julia thought it a bit naff !
Dogtanian is GREAT one - MUST find that xxxx
Baha Men is lined-up already (didn't think it was right for the smaller pups)
Snoop - been through them all - but can't edit out the rude bits !!!

I worked on the list yesterday - have some more good ones - but I'm only searching titles with "dog", "Puppy" and "Doggy" in it - now need track where dogs are mentioned !

Hounds of love is good - but they are wolves.

My fav by a long shot is the "chokin on a Jaffa" mix for Lill's last vid !!!

Stephen xxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

dogtastic said:


> Hi Sarah
> 
> We moved here eighteen months ago and, like you, it is a new build house. Flipping magnolia walls - aaarrrgh ... they have to go  Luckily the whole of the downstairs is travertine tiles, apart from the sitting rooms which have wooden floors. It's an open plan house so will be interesting trying to stop puppy leaving us 'presents' in various parts of the house as we can't shut off anywhere apart from the sitting room  Good thing is that we can sit on the sofa in the sitting room at the back of the house and throw the ball the whole length of the house to the front door without moving! Sure there will be much skidding about on all our hard floors though  Best wishes, Karen.


Imagine how much I hate magnolia having lived with it in most rooms for 6 years!! It made a nice change from my parents loudly painted house though  I'm not sure I'd like open plan, but my kids would like to skid on your floor for sure! Playing ball inside sounds fun, especially on rainy days! xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Puppy Love IS naff, but so appropriate! We all love all the puppies! xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Puppy Love ( it was Donny, Harri) ooh I loved Donny


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

fallon said:


> I'm going to ask mark a well known vet if he will join the forum or maybe do a video on pavovirus i feel members of the public are being misinformed about parvo and people are just not taking this serious when a animals life is involved! is it worth the risk NO as mark said people and breeders who allow unvaccinated puppies to be handled are naive, at worst dangerous and irresponsible. http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=1946


If you had been at the puppy event, you would have seen the controls that Stephen and Julia had put in to safeguard the puppies' health. Short of burning our clothes on the way in, being sheep dipped and then forced to wear scrubs, there's not much more they could do. (And I'm not naive as I have vets in the family)

If you suggest that people should not handle unvaccinated puppies, how are your puppies chosen by their prospective owners? I would never choose any pet without being able to really get a feeling of its personality and the only way to do this is to handle it. I therefore had no problem in walking through a disinfectant tray and washing my hands in anti-bac when asked.

Whilst we take the health impact seriously, reading posts like this on what is a really positive thread that is followed by a number of people who are buying puppies really does amount to being negative for negatives' sake. We are not disciples worshipping at the feet of JD - we have all researched and chosen them for our own personal reasons (they must be doing something right if people travel from South Wales, Scotland, all over England to buy their puppies) - and if any of our puppies come home with anything more than a little sniffle, believe me, you will read it here.

Please try and be more positive as we all like to hear the great things about dogs. If there is a real issue that needs addressing, post it on a new thread so it doesn't get lost in the mire.

Dave


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

*Will He Won't He.*



michaelwatson54 said:


> well we need to choose 2!!!


We brought my son Alan along on the choosing day as he is not really a doggy person. I think this picture was taken early on. He soon got the idea and had Flynn - our new puppy - on his lap sleeping for ages. It's what Cockapoos do best. Melt the hardest of hearts.
PS that's Flynn in the foreground of the picture.


----------

